

Kirkpatrick: Bitcoin Matters Because It Is Transnational, Nongovernmental - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2013/12/kirkpatrick-bitcoin-matters-transnational-nongovernmental/

======
zaius
This has been my #1 argument for bitcoin. I have a bank account in Australia,
and a bank account in the US. For me to move money I can:

1\. swift transfer - minimum $30, takes a couple weeks

2\. paypal transfer - no fees, but exchange rates are awful, takes a couple
days

3\. go to an ATM, withdraw money from my overseas account, walk into the bank
and deposit that same money. Around $15 per withdrawal, instant.

Now with bitcoin, I deposit, transfer, then withdraw. Admittedly, it's still
not instant since I'm using coinbase, but I feel it will get there eventually.

